# Whole meal garlic bread?



## Emzi (Jan 1, 2013)

Does anyone know anywhere that does some? I love it and with pregnant an all I'm watching what I eat but would like to see if I can have a small amount of it but possibly whole meal?
Thanks


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2013)

Err, make it yourself!

Get a wholemeal roll, either slice it in half or cut it in slices like it was a loaf.  Beat some butter up till soft, crush a clove of garlic into it (don't need a garlic press, peel the clove, lay it on your chopping board flat and lay the blade of a knife on top of it and force it down with both hands so it squishes)  bung that into the butter with a bit of chopped parsley, or chopped chives or nowt, mix it up well and butter the bread, stick back together back into a roll and foil it, lob in the top of a hot oven till warmed through.  Done.

Or you can do a whole baguette or 2 and freeze in portions of a couple of slices in foil.  Just heat up whatever amount you need at the time!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 5, 2013)

Also add as much ati bug garlic as you can ?


----------



## Andrew (Jan 9, 2013)

*make your own*

Hi  Making your own bread is dead easy it does not take that much effort   the time span is more of an issue  but  use a bread maker if you want control  --- I use my hands,  the bread does not keep as long  but it does taste better 





Emzi said:


> Does anyone know anywhere that does some? I love it and with pregnant an all I'm watching what I eat but would like to see if I can have a small amount of it but possibly whole meal?
> Thanks


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah but the bought sliced sort is portion controlled whereas if it's NICE bread a portion is about half a loaf and half a pound of best butter!

Holidays in La Belle France are a challenge I have to live with .....    deep sigh.


 ROFL


----------

